# A must anwser question!



## howlyote (Nov 10, 2008)

i checked my traps this morning. I live out in the country and had a trail set along a stone wall .. well i caught a rabbit it but it was already dead .. so i picked it out of the trap and something had killed it during the night ... its head was completely gone ... * what animal would eats a rabbits head off but leave the rest of its body untouched?*


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

your neighbors???lol idk. kinda odd that only the head was gone. i used a rabbit head as bait for a skunk. it could have been that but, who knows...


----------



## twd22285 (Dec 19, 2007)

chupacabra? lol


----------



## howlyote (Nov 10, 2008)

hahaahah thanks alot for all the help lol


----------



## kota bear (Jan 4, 2008)

a weasel or a mink could be the culprit


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Most likely a weasel.


----------



## trev (Dec 11, 2008)

I think you might be looking for a bird of prey. In my area an owl does this to rabits.


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

Or you scared off something in the process of eating it. Just started from the top saving the best meat for last


----------



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

I've been there, the two main culprits are weasel and owls. but mostly weasels because rabbits are there main choice of prey. but it would be an owl i guess. :sniper:


----------



## KSCATMAN (Apr 17, 2009)

I agree with owls.I wouldn't reccomend using the rabbit for bait.You will more than likely catch the owl.


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

i'll jump on the weasle band wagon. i've seen crows do the same thing.


----------



## KSCATMAN (Apr 17, 2009)

moneyshot27 said:


> i'll jump on the weasle band wagon. i've seen crows do the same thing.


Is there weasles in PA?


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

KSCATMAN said:


> Is there weasles in PA?


i've never been there but i'm sure there are. damn things are everywhere.


----------



## trapperbo (Mar 18, 2009)

we got them in ohio, but I've only seen one in my entire life here in ohio!


----------



## KSCATMAN (Apr 17, 2009)

They are listed as a furbearer in kansas but have never seen one or know anyone who has.


----------



## blklabs2 (Mar 2, 2008)

owl!!!!!


----------



## Deerslayr92 (May 16, 2009)

There are weasels in pa. A friend of mine trapped one on a blind set 3 years ago


----------



## Jray (May 18, 2009)

KSCATMAN said:


> I wouldn't reccomend using the rabbit for bait.You will more than likely catch the owl.


Actually using rabbit is an great lure to bring in fox, coyote or any other predator especially if you know where they are runnin.


----------



## KSCATMAN (Apr 17, 2009)

Using chunk rabbit in a dirthole or cubby is fine.Using a exposed rabbit is not only a bad idea but is Illegal in many states. Check you're regs for exposed bait.


----------

